# Without futhre delay here are your December Throwdown Winners!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for being part of the throwdown this month. We had 131 votes this month and they decided that 


SmokinAl's was the winner with:

Whole deboned stuffed Chicken Cordon Bleu.






And the judges choice was:

ChefJimmyJ Smoked Chicken Galantine with Country Pate'-Boneless Chicken stuffed with a French Country Sausage studded with Carrot, Spinach, Roasted Red Pepper and Glazed with Golden Aspic.






I will update the voting thread with the names of all that entered.

Ill contact the winners to get your the prizes. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to two great guys who also cook pretty good too 

Nice job guys


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations JJ! That's quite a dish!


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations to you both and the other winners! I couldn't make up my mind on your two entries. To be politically correct, I will not tell you which one of you I voted for


----------



## alelover (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the 1st and 3rd place vote getters. Those were beautiful dishes. I knew yours was a winner as soon I saw it Al. Great job.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

HOLY Smokes AL!...You once commented, we have similar tastes...Geez, talk about Think-a-Like! Congrats to you and a most impressive showing from everyone!...Everyone really put out a Killer display of fine Smoking and creativity...JJ


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations guys, nice job!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to the winners you did  a great job


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 15, 2012)

CONGRATS Al & JJ!!!

Todd


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to all the entrants... A great showing for the throwdown... Al & JJ, two beautifully prepared meals that are welcome at my table anytime... 

JJ, those carrots look painted on the roast... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Dave


----------



## big casino (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice Job Fellas! congrats to you both!


----------



## coyote1 (Jan 15, 2012)

congrats guys nice job


----------



## venture (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to Al, JJ, and all the others as well!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## billdawg (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Al and Chef JJ!! Great job guys!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats guys on your win and all the other entrants. Next throwdown I'm in.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## eman (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to you both. I voted for the one that i would try if i could only taste one. That was Chef JJ's


----------



## moikel (Jan 15, 2012)

Great work,that really classy cookery & knife skills. That gallontine looks like its straight out of a magazine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks guys...There was soo much great food put out...JJ


----------



## flareside92 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats SmokinAl and Chef JimmyJ!


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

WTG  both of you. All the dishes were great was very tough to decide.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and all the entries. Y'all are winners.


----------



## frosty (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Smokin Al and Chef JJ!  You guys make it look easy, with all your talent!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats to the winners...great looking chicken dishes


----------



## big twig (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Al & JJ!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations to all!  And, special congrats to Al and JJl!  You guys really know how to do chicken right!

-Salt


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job all and congrats to the winners


----------



## tempe az smoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats to all. You guys rule!

MD


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job both of you and Chef I really liked the Galanetine to. I didn't know if anyone would know what it takes to make one. They aren't easy


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great job guys....


----------



## boykjo (Jan 17, 2012)

What they all said..................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## smokegoddess (Jan 17, 2012)

Is there going to be a January Throwdown?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2012)

smokegoddess said:


> Is there going to be a January Throwdown?



We will have another one in Feb. It will get announced at the beginning of the month.


----------



## smokegoddess (Jan 17, 2012)

Great - can't wait! I was gonna post for Decembers - but with Christmas, I ran out of time! Looking forward to seeing what Feb's Throwdown is!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great job men ! Congrates to you both.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's Your Package JJ


----------



## jwilledr (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats to the winners and all of those that participated. Well done!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Here's Your Package JJ


This looks awesome TJ...I have wanted an AMNPS for awhile...Thank you so much for your great service and your sponsorship of the throwdown...JJ


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats to al and JJ.....2 top notch plates and to everyone else who entered, nice job all around and a big shout out to todd, thx!


----------

